# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  (الحفظ والمراجعة): للشيخ الحازمي -حفظه الله-

## فتح البارى

انظر المرفقات، والمقطع موجود على موقع الشيخ -حفظه الله- = هنا

----------


## عبدالله المعدي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بوركت
لو يفرغ المقطع

----------


## فتح البارى

الأخ عبد الله المعدي: جزاكم الله خيرا
الشيخ أبو الهمام: سعدتُ كثيرا عندما رأيت مشاركتكم، ويعلم الله كم أحبكم في الله، وإن شاء الله سأفرغه كما طلبتم.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

أحبَّكم الله الذي أحببتني له شيخنا فتح الباري .

----------


## فتح البارى

تفريغ المقطعما أفضل طريقة لمراجعة درسي ثلاثة الأصول وزاد المستقنع؟
هذا ذكرنا فيه، في الزاد أنه يحفظ –سواء من المتن هذا أو ذاك-، ثم بعد ذاك إن استطاع أن يسمع الشريط ويفرغ ما يستطيع فهمه.
وليس من شرط الطالب-هذه احفظوها في هذا الدرس في الأصول أو في الزاد أو في غيره عندي أو عند غيري- ليس من شرط الطالب أن يفهم كل ما يقال، واضح، ليس من شرط الدرس والانتفاع بالدرس أن تفهم كل ما يقال، بل قد يشكل عليك...وهذا أمر فطري طبيعي، لا يمكن، يسمع ساعة أو ساعة ونصف أو تسمع كاملا درسا ثم لابد أن تفهمه كما هو، لا، هذا ما هو صحيح، وإنما تفهم أشياء في الجملة، ثم إذا رجعت إلى بيتك فأنت تجاهد نفسك مع العلم، ومع السماع، ومع الكتابة، ومع البحث، قد تشكل عليك بعض المسائل وهي مهمة، لابد من معرفتها، حينئذ لابد أن تبحث أنت، والأولى ان الطالب يُعَوِّد نفسه البحث قبل السؤال، ليس كل ما أشكل عليك أمر مثلا-هذا من الأولوية للطالب أن يجعله قبل منهجه في الطلب- ليس كل ما أشكل عليك لابد أن ترفع السماعة وتسأل لتأخذ الجواب جاهز هكذا! هذا فاته كثير من العلم، وإنما تجعل لك لو في كل درس....مثلا الأصول الثلاثة عندنا درس أسبوعي، لو أشكل عليك مسألة لابد من فهمها، الفرق بين الرسول والنبي مثلا، تريد أن تفهمها، ما في بأس تجعل لك بحث ..يعني نصف ساعة لو كل يوم تبحث في هذه المسألة وتكتب فيها بعض التلخيصات.

ثم ما يفهم لا يشترط أن يفهم على الوجه الأتم، وإنما تفهم المسألة في الجملة فحسب، حينئذ لو الطالب طبق هذا الكلام يعرف أنه لا يشترط أن يكون الدرس بالنسبة إليه واضحا من أوله إلى آخره، وإذا اشتكى بعض الطلاب من بعض المسائل التي تلقى في الدرس وأراد أن يفهم كل صغيرة وكبيرة في الدرسن أقول: هذا ليس بصحيح!، هذا ليس بصحيح!، العقول متفاوتة، والأفهام تختلف، وبعض الكلام قد يكون واضحا عند البعض، وبعضهم يحتاج إلى زيادة إيضاح، وبعضهم يفهم من أول مرة، وبعضهم لا يفهم إلا من مرتين، وبعضهم لابد أن يفهم أو تكرر له الجملة ثلاث أو أربع أو خمسة..يختلف الناس في هذا، وإذ لو كان العلم يفهم من أول وهلة لما بقي عامي على وجه الأرض، صحيح، لما بقي عامي على وجه الأرض، إذا كان يجلس فيستمع فيفهم فيحفظ في نفس الوقت..كلُّ الناس علماء!، وهذا خلاف الواقع، إنما الطالب يحضر الدرس.. ولابد وأن يشكل عليه بعض المسائل، قطعا هذا، لذلك بعض أهل العلم يقول: إذا لم يستشكل الطالب..لم يسأل..نعلم أنه ما فهم إذا حضرت الدرس من أوله إلى آخره وقلت أن فاهمه من أوله إلى آخره ما عندي ولا إشكال، نقول: لا ما فهمت الدرس!، إلا الهم إذا كان الدرس مشروحا لك فيما سبق، أما الدرس جديد وتقول فهمته من أوله إلى آخره! ، تخادع نفسك، لابد أن تبقى بعض المسائل مشكلة عندك،
ثم ما تفهمه لن تفهمه على الوجه التام،
ولذلك لو نظرت-أمر عقلي-... يعني تسمع مثلا من أهل العلم من يشرح لك مسألة فقهية وأنت أول مرة تسمعها، هو له أربعين سنة في هذه المسألة، في تصورها وبيان شروطها وقيودها ويفتي بها عشر سنين.. خمسة عشرة سنة وشرَحَها وقيَّدها وكتب عليها وانتقد، إذا جاء يشرحها تريد أن تفهم مثل فهمه هو!، لو قلنا بالعقل هكذا، تأتي؟، ما تأتي، أبدا لا يمكن أن يستوي فهمك أنت مع فهم الملقي إذا كان الملقي قد سبقك في العلم، عشر سنين، خمسة عشرة سنة وهو يشرح مسألة أنت تأتي في يوم في خمس دقائق تريد أن تفهم مثل فهمه! هذا محال لا يمكن!،
لذلك ينبغي الطالب أن يصبر نفسه على ما يسمع.
قد يكون فيه بعض الإشكالات في درس الأصول أو في الزاد، ولا ينبغي أن تحدث بلبلة أو يحدث أشياء..الدرس موسع الدرس صعب..نقول: لابد أن يكون موسعا، ولابد أن يكون صعبا، هذا أمر عادي، 
والمتن الذي يحفظ ..ينبغي للطالب أن يعتني في دراسته... أن لا يحفظ الكلمة إلا وتحتها معاني، كل كلمة لابد أن يكون تحتها ..ينطلق الطالب من المعاني، سواء معاني تتعلق بالفن أو بغيره، لذلك بعض المسائل .. أهل العلم لا يتعرضون لها إلا في المقدمات، لذلك تجد اعتراضات وتجد شروح وتجد أشياء لما يختص بالصلاة على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، لما يكون للبسملة، لما يكون للحمدلة، الفرق بين النبي والرسول.. أكثر ما يتعرض له ويبحث تجده في المقدمات، لذلك ينبغي للطالب أن يصْبِر ويُصَبِّر نفسه، هذا طريق العلم، العلم لابد من الجهاد، ولابد من الحكمة في تلقيه، والحكمة في إلقائه ونحو ذلك. اهـ

----------


## المغربي أبو عمر

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

كلام رائع 
أحسنت

----------


## فتح البارى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عصام الحازمي

جزيت الجنة,, مقطع نافع..

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## إسماعيل الدسوقي

السلام عليكم أنا طالب جزائري في الثانوية  وانا بحاجة الى تحميل كتاب لشرح تمارين الرياضيات و الحمد لله وجدت هذا  الكتاب لكن لم أستطع التحميل لمشكلة في النت لذا أرجو من طالبي التقرب الى  الله تحميله ورفعه من جديد على موقع أفضل مثل أرشيف أو فور شيرد
والكتاب هنا مقسم على ثلاث أجزاء
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690652...-PI.1.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690727...-PI.2.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690674...-PI.3.pdf.html


ملاحظة : أعلم أن هذا ليس محل وضع هذه المواضيع لكن لم أجد غيركم للمساعدة العاجلة
 وشكرا

----------


## إسماعيل الدسوقي

السلام عليكم أنا طالب جزائري في الثانوية  وانا بحاجة الى تحميل كتاب لشرح تمارين الرياضيات و الحمد لله وجدت هذا  الكتاب لكن لم أستطع التحميل لمشكلة في النت لذا أرجو من طالبي التقرب الى  الله تحميله ورفعه من جديد على موقع أفضل مثل أرشيف أو فور شيرد
 والكتاب هنا مقسم على ثلاث أجزاء
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690652...-PI.1.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690727...-PI.2.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/690674...-PI.3.pdf.html


 ملاحظة : أعلم أن هذا ليس محل وضع هذه المواضيع لكن لم أجد غيركم للمساعدة العاجلة
 يرجى المراسلة على 
ism150@yahoo.fr
  وشكرا

----------


## فتح البارى

تفضل يا أخي:
http://www.mediafire.com/?helg7x7wwj59xoj

----------


## أحمد السويد

> لذلك ينبغي للطالب أن يصْبِر ويُصَبِّر نفسه، هذا طريق العلم، العلم لابد من الجهاد، ولابد من الحكمة في تلقيه، والحكمة في إلقائه ونحو ذلك. اهـ


حفظ الله الشيخ المبارك أحمد الحازمي، ورفع قدره..
وجزى الأخ ناقل المادة ومفرغها خير الجزاء.

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

